# Swiss and Hungarian driving license, need to change it?



## pericolo (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,
My wife and I have Hungarian (European Union) and Swiss (non European Union) driving licenses

We are moving to Houston, do we need to change our driving licenses?
I guess there will be a period during which we could still use our current driving licenses, righ? does somebody know for how long is that?
Does somebody know if it's just paperwork or if there is a exam requiered?

Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

pericolo said:


> We are moving to Houston, do we need to change our driving licenses?


Yes. When you move to Texas you can drive with a non-Texas license for a maximum of 90 days. If you want to continue driving 90 days after your move to Texas, you must get a Texas driver's license.



> Does somebody know if it's just paperwork or if there is a exam requiered?


There are exams required including a knowledge test and a driving test. Texas does not have reciprocity with either Switzerland or Hungary, so you will take all the tests that new drivers do.

On edit: It took literally 10 seconds to find this information.


----------

